# IBS-D Trigger Foods



## psiloveu (Mar 4, 2010)

We all know there are foods out there that are bad, even for people with not digestive issues. But having IBS-D makes those foods grow in amount. What are some of all of your trigger foods.I'm trying to formulate a list of foods I should be avoiding. So I can find foods I can eat.Dairy and Red Meat give me the biggest problems.


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

My problem foods are any fruit with sorbitol: Cherries, plums, pears, appleas.Off the top of my head, I also have problems with cashew nuts, strawberries, pork fat, cream.Cheers,Jackmat


----------



## SunNsnow (Mar 22, 2010)

Spicy foodsCoffeeToo much fatty foods in one dayDairy (been dairy free now for a while)


----------

